# Dakota Digital



## limomib (Jul 27, 2006)

thinking of doing digital dash in my 64 rag...any feedback?


----------



## menace59 (May 10, 2006)

Just did mine on 59 rag. They look good, not sure if their that accurate. Shops charge about $400 to $500 just to install them. Plus you might need a different sending unit. Big decision! Good luck :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2006)

IM BOUT TO DO ONE IN A 87 CUTLASS, THEY ARE ACCURATE! JSUT WAITN FOR IT TO GET HERE


----------



## AWSOM69 (Feb 6, 2002)

I've got three. One in my El Camino, One in my pickup and just bought one for my '69 rag. Pricey but well worth it.


----------



## limomib (Jul 27, 2006)

thanx...im gonna go for it


----------



## Custom Jim (Jul 6, 2004)

Here's some I've done through the years:

http://community.webshots.com/album/552623329CYRlGc


Tips or hints or things I've run into with them:

If you do custom mounting be VERY careful of the displays. They are glass and can be broken fairly easily.

When wiring up the control brain strip the wires insulation back some and then twist the wire strands tight and then add some solder to the wire. This will eliminate and stray single strands from shorting to anything like an adjacent terminal or to the case of the unit.

If a factory gauge or idiot light does not work or is innacurate and a new sending unit is not supplied, fix the problem. If the factory fuel sending unit is not sending out the correct signal don't expect the new dash to correct this. The one I just did on a 66 Impala the senders were made by VDO which has a good reputation and while I have not tested how accurate they are do not be suprised if the new gauges read slightly different than the old one. Your old ones and the new ones will not match exactly. 

The shift indicator module connects to the shifter linkage and if it's worn fix it so when it's programmed it read right. Also try and have the sensor arm travel the most it can between park and low gear. If it only moves a few degrees and the shifter is moved just a tad then the dash reading may be incorrect. Some cars I have mounted the shift indicator module inside the car and attach it to the shifter mechanism there but it is also designed for mounting on the tranny itself. Rout the wires properly and have all the components far away from exhaust tubing and any heat sources.

The speedometer pickup is designed to bolt to the tranny after removing the factory cable going to the dash. You can do it there but on a 66 I'm working on it actually threaded to the factory end behind the old instrument panel. This helped as I didn't have to jack up the car and route and wiring down to it.

The speedometer is adjustable to where if you have a 2.73 gear in the reaend you can make the speed rear just right and if later you change to a 4.11 gear it can be readjusted again so it reads right. It's done through momentary switches included in the kit.

Jim


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

so on a 64 SS what all is needed. is it just plug and play. all my gauge work now.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I BEEN THINKING GOING DIGITAL TOO, THEY LOOK SWEET ON 64'S


----------



## Custom Jim (Jul 6, 2004)

You should have the following on a harness behind the dash:
ignition 12 volts, left and right turn signals, high beam indicator, parking brake indicator, fuel level indicator, oil pressure indicator, water temperature indicator.
You will splice into those wires behind the dash and run them to the Dakota digtial control brain. The control brain has one plug that connects to the indash display.
You now have to change the oil and water senders to ones included in the kit but you can use the wires connected to them on the engine.
You will have to run a ground wire from under the dash or firewall to the control brain.
The shift indicator is a module that bolts to the tranny and will be programmed once it's installed and a few wires from it go to the control brain.
There is also a speedometer sensor that has a two wire connection.
It's not really plug and play but a lot of wiring is already in place.

Jim


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

cant you just buy the harness that dakatodigital sell that plugs into your factory harness you dont need to splice wire right


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

wish they made one for my 89 brougham.


----------



## Custom Jim (Jul 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 4 2006, 11:06 AM~5902303
> *cant you just buy the harness that dakatodigital sell that plugs into your factory harness you dont need to splice wire right
> *


Where did you see this harness that they sell that plugs into the factory harness ?. I glanced at their web site and didn't see it (but sometimes I don't see things right in front of me). 
If you have a link to it, post it.
Jim


----------



## Custom Jim (Jul 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 4 2006, 11:08 AM~5902309
> *wish they made one for my 89 brougham.
> *


Do like I did on my 73 Nova. I bought a universal kit with seperate displays and built them into my dash where I wanted them. I then covered the whole area with 1/8" smoked plexiglass. You could also order the seperate gauges and build it how you want (with maybe a secondary temp gauge and voltage gauge for your audio system).


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Custom Jim_@Aug 4 2006, 09:53 AM~5902256
> *You should have the following on a harness behind the dash:
> ignition 12 volts, left and right turn signals, high beam indicator, parking brake indicator, fuel level indicator, oil pressure indicator, water temperature indicator.
> You will splice into those wires behind the dash and run them to the Dakota digtial control brain. The control brain has one plug that connects to the indash display.
> ...


thanks for the advice.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Custom Jim_@Aug 4 2006, 12:13 PM~5902624
> *Do like I did on my 73 Nova. I bought a universal kit with seperate displays and built them into my dash where I wanted them. I then covered the whole area with 1/8" smoked plexiglass. You could also order the seperate gauges and build it how you want (with maybe a secondary temp gauge and voltage gauge for your audio system).
> 
> 
> ...


thats true.good idea.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Aug 4 2006, 10:06 AM~5902303
> *cant you just buy the harness that dakatodigital sell that plugs into your factory harness you dont need to splice wire right
> *


???? i saw a harness if you search for 64 it pulls up the dash and then the harness is an add on....need more info on this...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

anyone bsides dakota doing custom dases!

??????????


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 11 2007, 01:26 AM~8975098
> *anyone bsides dakota doing custom dases!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

anyone know?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 11 2007, 01:26 AM~8975098
> *anyone bsides dakota doing custom dases!
> 
> ??????????
> *



NO ONE ELSE MAKE THEM


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

we can get them if u need one


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Oct 19 2007, 12:52 AM~9035851
> *we can get them if u need one
> *


I CAN GET DAKAOTA ALL DAY....WHAT ELSE IS OUT THERE?

ANYBODY MAKE CUSTOM ONES....WHATS A UNIVERSAL GUAGE THAT CAN BE CUSTOMISED


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

I WANT TO DO THIS TO MY BUICK....I HAVE A 72 SKYLARK AND THIS KIT IS FOR 

73-75 BUICK APOLLA....THE DASH LOOKS ALMOST THE SAME ...WHO CAN DO IT FOR ME??? AND HOW MUCH...I'M SURE IT CAN BE DONE I THINK????


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 28 2007, 06:33 PM~9102237
> *I WANT TO DO THIS TO MY BUICK....I HAVE A 72 SKYLARK AND THIS KIT IS FOR
> 
> 73-75 BUICK APOLLA....THE DASH LOOKS ALMOST THE SAME ...WHO CAN DO IT FOR ME??? AND HOW MUCH...I'M SURE IT CAN BE DONE  I THINK????
> *


 If you send Dakota your dash they will custom mount the guages for you in it. Call a service sech if your serious.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 28 2007, 06:43 PM~9102312
> *If you send Dakota your dash they will custom mount the guages for you in it. Call a service sech if your serious.
> *


YEAH THANKS BRO...BUT I AIN'T FUKIN WITH THE WIRING THAT'S WHY I'M ASKING WHO CAN DO IT OR WHAT SHOP TAKES CARE OF THAT... :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79regal_@Oct 28 2007, 07:23 PM~9102633
> *YEAH THANKS BRO...BUT I AIN'T FUKIN WITH THE WIRING THAT'S WHY I'M ASKING WHO CAN DO IT OR WHAT SHOP TAKES CARE OF THAT... :biggrin:
> *


Any pro automotive electrician can do it. Places that retsore hot rods or bowtie connection can do it too. YOU can do it if your patient enough. Jesse James shop can do it...he's not far from you.


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Oct 28 2007, 07:41 PM~9102819
> *Any pro automotive electrician can do it. Places that retsore hot rods or bowtie connection can do it too. YOU can do it if your patient enough. Jesse James shop can do it...he's not far from you.
> *


ORALE.... :biggrin: 

THERE IS THIS PLACE CALLED EDDIE'S AUTO ELECTRIC....THEY DO GREAT WORK I'LL HIT THEM UP....THANKS ALOT BRO FOR THE HELP :biggrin:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

Do they have any for a 57 Bel Air???

and if they do, does it matter if the engine is from a 75 Pontiac firebird 305?? will the digital dash still work???


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

i got a nordskog in my 87 monte carlo in blue and i love it


----------



## RagtopPete (Nov 9, 2004)

I got a blue one in the 61 they light nice....I also have the Led's in the tail lights...It's just 1 single led for my taillights the hits the point of the taillight lens...They are made by Dakota Digital....


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

I'm definitely gonna get one for the Monte Carlo soon. They're expensive, but well worth it I think gives the car a more custom modern look.


----------

